# ebay items



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just wondering what types of things others buy from ebay. I started ebay recently and have already bought some heaters, tweezers, and c02 diffusers. When the weather changes, I plan to order some live food cultures. I hope some of the stuff arrives soon. Everything I have bought so far is from Asia. I have already learned to be careful of 220v and 110v.

What are some other items I should keep an eye out for that are much cheaper on ebay than other sources? What are things you buy off ebay?

Are there any types of things I should avoid?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I use Kijiji from time to time. Never used Ebay, I don't like the shipping bs as I don't trust everybody and have been scammed similarly before.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have stuck to very cheap items so far to be safe


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've bought filter floss on eBay from Taiwan. It was fine.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

co2 regs, aquatek. nice and simple.


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been looking at tweezers and scissors. They're considerably cheaper on ebay but I wonder about the quality. When you get your tweezers maybe you can give us an update.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

What do you guys think about getting sponge filters from ebay. I don't know about the quality of the items


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought some but haven't received yet. Will update when I have them running.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ive bough LED floodlights, and I bought some Mysis shrimp off ebay before, I found some locally just after placing the order so now I have 3lbs of the stuff.....should last awhile


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

GAT said:


> What do you guys think about getting sponge filters from ebay. I don't know about the quality of the items


Ive bought them from ebay they work fine


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,
I love Ebay I even have a store and sell scrapbooking flower there but that is not the info you need, I have bought several sponge filter for almost nothing,I got a beautiful fake plant 12 inch long that I paid maybe $4.00 was in original package I bought maybe 5 huts mud *little hideaway* for pleco or any fishes for under $10.00 even I order real moss and they arrive still in really good shape very well packaged,just make sure you read the feedbacks of the people you want to buy from it tell you alot from other buyer,and most important check for the price of shipping some people try to get rich with shipping and other people don't charge anything for shipping specially in China.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been shopping on ebay for years. I always sort results by "Price + Shipping Lowest First". I buy mostly cheap stuff. Sponge filters, IAL, checkvalves, airline tubing, suction cups, thermometers, light bulbs, dog clothing, LED submersible strips, lots more...

Just don't expect things to arrive in time - I enjoy placing my orders for things that I'm in no rush for and receiving packages randomly some time in the future. I've received items wrong, missing or DOA, but contacting the sellers has always resolved this (they'll typically send a replacement in fear of negative feedback).


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

got my first order yesterday, took about 3 weeks as expected

it was two 100 watt heaters, they are 220v but have an adapter for 110 which is annoying and the cords are quite short. I'll have to find a different heater for the other few I need. 2 with short cords is ok, 6 is not.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Can i put the intake of a power filter into the sponge filter. Has anyone tried this on their tank? I want to keep the tank in my bed room and don't want to deal with noise.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

GAT said:


> Can i put the intake of a power filter into the sponge filter. Has anyone tried this on their tank? I want to keep the tank in my bed room and don't want to deal with noise.


Are you talking about using the sponge as a prefilter? If so, then yes, it is very common. All of my filters (canister, HOB, internal) have a sponge on the intake and some of them are hooked up to the full sponge filter (the 2 sponge type from ebay - need to plug the airline hole if doing it this way).

I'm not sure if it will cut down your noise though. It depends where your noise is coming from. Usually noise is from bubbles, motor or water splashing. A sponge prefilter won't help those.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea i am talking about bubble noise. I want to take one of this sponge filter and connect the clear tube into the intake of the my hang-on filter.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup, that works fine. You will no longer have the bubble noise of an air pump powered sponge filter.

Edit/add: Just be careful that the sponge doesn't get clogged as it will have a lot more volume than being air powered. For some of my filters, I need to use the sponges with less density.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I planned to add moss and maybe few stem plants so I don' think I should be worried about clogging. Is there anything else that cause clogging?


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Fish waste. I have messy crayfish and snails though and I find in those tanks, the dense foam clogs within a week.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

cool. I plan to keep this tank as shrimp only tank + plants i mentioned


----------

